# Child Benefit when is it due



## dodo (10 Apr 2008)

When is the quarterly child  Benefit due, I thought it was near start of month


----------



## Welfarite (10 Apr 2008)

See this thread


----------



## doll (10 Apr 2008)

Monday the 14th of april


----------



## dodo (10 Apr 2008)

thanks


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jul 2008)

Was the normal monthly _CB _payment by _EFT _to bank account delayed this month? It only appeared on the account this morning whereas in the past it was there on the Friday/Saturday before the first Tuesday of the month.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (1 Jul 2008)

I've only noticed it hit my BOI account on a Saturday before a bank holiday, otherwise it's always landed on the Tuesday.


----------



## alaskaonline (1 Jul 2008)

i always get my monthly cb around 6th/ 7th of each month and the quarterly one in the middle of the month (between 14 and 16th).


----------



## Joe1234 (1 Jul 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> I've only noticed it hit my BOI account on a Saturday before a bank holiday, otherwise it's always landed on the Tuesday.



Correct.  It's due on the first Tuesday, so if the day before the first Tuesday is a bank holiday Monday, then the payment will be in the account on the Saturday.  I'm with BOI too, btw.


----------



## Joe1234 (1 Jul 2008)

alaskaonline said:


> i always get my monthly cb around 6th/ 7th of each month and the quarterly one in the middle of the month (between 14 and 16th).



Do you get paid by EFT directly into your bank account?  If so, you should get the CB on the first Tuesday month, which is obviously between 1st and 7th.  The ECS is due on the 2nd Monday of the appropriate month and seems to be in the account on the previous Saturday.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jul 2008)

Joe1234 said:


> Correct.  It's due on the first Tuesday, so if the day before the first Tuesday is a bank holiday Monday, then the payment will be in the account on the Saturday.  I'm with BOI too, btw.


Ah - that explains it. Only "early" before a bank holiday Monday! Thanks.


----------

